# Spalted Myrtle Slab Table



## GS-76 (Nov 22, 2018)

Just finished this myrtle slab table, Wife is happy now. !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## TimR (Nov 22, 2018)

Killer! Would love having something like that!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 22, 2018)

Awesome! Really nice


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Very nicely done Gary!


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2018)

Good looking table man, really like it! Tony


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 22, 2018)

Magnificent table. How did you finish the top?


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 23, 2018)

Karl, It is not quite done yet. I filled with a slurry of Timbermate and sanded, then I used some homemade Black walnut stain to accentuate the darkest center of the pith that was dark and streaky. I made this over 25years ago from smashed Walnut hulls and water with some other concoctions that even I can't remember.
Then I added a light brown tinting rubbing finish to show the curly and other grain lines. Next will be either outdoor spar urethane or Systems west table top finish.
Most of the time I use shellac followed by spar urethane. Still learning this game with every item I finish. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nathan W (Nov 26, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## David Hill (Nov 27, 2018)

That’s really nice!
Interesting wood— none of that around here.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 27, 2018)

That is a humdinger of a table. Great job so far.


----------



## Michelle+Wood (Dec 30, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello Gary,

That is beautiful.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 2, 2019)

Beautiful table. I love the proportion of the legs to the rest of the build. Just right in my opinion. The table is saying to me, grab a cup of coffee and have a seat, lets visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

